# Waterhole Rituals by Carolyn Resnick ??



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Has anyone on here used them??? 

I've been watching a bunch of youtube videos on it and thought id give it a try but id want some feed back.





 
I want to do ground work with Nova but I wanted to do something other then parelli and did some looking around and found this and its not whip training really and its all at liberty.

Novas had a good 2 1/2 weeks of riding put on her from teh 2nd day she got here with a few days of ground work inbetween so I want to give her a rest for a bit and get some connection on ground.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You have a perfectly good, well broke horse. If she has a problem on the ground then fix it but otherwise don't screw her up with cute tricks. If you want a horse to have a connection with you then demand respect and make sure that you are taking care of the food and water. You don't need to use gimmicks to force your horse to associate you with good things. Use that nice horse and let her choose to have a "connection" to you.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I've already freshened up her ground manners and doesnt walk all over people now, and is easier to move around, doesn't lean on you when u ask her to move anymore, or kick out when picking up feet anymore which is nice haha..and she seemed to have clicked with me from day 1, she follows me and with now lays down with me... maybe thats all I should ask for but I feel like there should be more. Maybe its because Im use to Chance.

When she was in her small paddock she was 2 scared to drink near the electric fence so I would bring buckets of water when she was on cross ties and it really helped.

I agree shes extremely well broke, just green lol which already in 2 weeks shes improved so much. Shes so smart.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I just laughed out loud. Seriously. Is that video for real? That had to be the most idiotic, pointless, moronic waste of time I've ever seen. She just made Parelli look like a pro.

Horses do not stand in the wild and follow each other for hours for the heck of it. I'm sorry, but all this NH crap is nothing but TRICKS. Your horse is only doing it because you've TRAINED him to do it, not because he wants to. I am so sick of hearing this bond and connection crap - there is no BOND, your horse is obeying you like a good little puppet. You'll have a much better bond if you take your horse seriously, I am so tired of hearing the excuses of why NH horses have pinned ears and swishing tails - in EVERY horsey language that means I'M ANNOYED WITH YOU AND WOULD RATHER BE EATING. I love how they use it against Dressage riders and yet justify it for themselves.

/end rant

Do the ground work if you want, but stop believing it's going to cause some magical connection that will make your pony never want to act up again. Your horse is fine the way she is, get on and RIDE her, THAT'S where your bond and connection is going to come from - knowing every inch of her and being able to anticipate her needs and responses!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

LOl I do ride I've ridden her almost every day for the last 2 1/2 weeks getting ready for our first show on june 6th. 

I just want to find other stuff to do too. 

So far we have a good relationship going but Im still use to doing more on ground.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Nova doesn't act up anyways lol thats not what this would be for.

Ill maybe just stay on the road Im on and figure out what works for both of us and go with the flow lol thats what I've been doing and its worked so far. 

And I lied it IS whip training basically.... after watching more videos I was seeing more uses of whips to get teh horse to do what they wanted.


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

I love how everyone attacks someone just because they want to do something fun with their horse outside of riding. The stuff in that video isn't for me, but if Michelle wants to do it and can be safe and the horse is happy doing it, then for goodness sakes leave her alone.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I havent read all the posts... but if a trainer or ANYONE came up to me and said they connect with hroses with waterhole rituals, I would save them a spot in the mental home. haha but thats just because I was raised in a frame of mind without all the "oh your horse loves you and is like black beauty and would risk theyre life for you"crap. I believe in Groudnwork/aka NH, but that isnt NH, thats teaching tricks, which, i dont care for, but it doesnt hurt the horse none, so if you want to have fun with it


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

What I see in the vid are horses that are coming back to her for one reason: FOOD. 

You can see the buckets behind her


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Spirithorse said:


> I love how everyone attacks someone just because they want to do something fun with their horse outside of riding. The stuff in that video isn't for me, but if Michelle wants to do it and can be safe and the horse is happy doing it, then for goodness sakes leave her alone.


:roll:

I find this statement absolutely BEYOND amusing, since the entire post was to ask our opinion. Why don't you try reading before jumping on the defensive bandwagon?

And maybe if others didn't get attacked for NOT doing idiotic tricks and trying to blow it up into some magical connection, there wouldn't be a problem. These horses have absolutely no more of a bond with her then my own do - and I don't need whips, buckets and videos with laughable catch phrases to know it.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

HAF - I honestly think that you need to stop latching on to 'programs' and start working on good, solid, basic common sense horsemanship.

No 'program' is going to be the direct route to a trusting, mutual partnership with your horse.

Acheiving a 'bond' (If that's what you want to call it) comes from YOU - Not the 'program' you happen to be doing. A good horseman creates a bond* despite* the method, not *because* of it.

It comes from your bearing; your mannerisms; your confidence. The little things that no program can teach you. If you have these right, then you will have success with whatever path you choose to follow.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

^^ that!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I respect everyones opinions and thank you for giving them

I've been riding Nova ALOT lately, and its great I love having a horse I can just ride whenever but, im someone who loves to play wit horses on ground too. That doesn't just means lunging, I mean I like to teach horses tricks and stuff like that in teh video. I get a lot of enjoyment out of watching the learning process and seeing the expression the horses face when they finally understand. 

Maybe its not what makes the relationship or bond but it deffinately gives teh horse a different way of looking at you. 

Plus itts fun when you get to show off the cute tricks and stuff you taught your horse


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ I'm not in any way saying you shouldn't do groundwork or pay with tricks. But you seem to be under the impression that the *only* forms of groundowkr or trick training are those offered by structured 'programs' - Which is completely untrue.



> It comes from your bearing; your mannerisms; your confidence. The little things that no program can teach you. If you have these right, then you will have success with whatever path you choose to follow.


Repeating. If you have this ^ then you can teach just about anything to any horse and be successful. You don't need to follow a guru or program to teach your horse to lay down, or bow, or any other tricks. You just do it, and if you have the above, it will work.

That is why i posted what I did - You seem to have a huge reliance on structured training programs - But the thing is, the people who created those programs have the above, and they will only work as intended if you do to. It is more important to develop your feel, your timing, your awareness, than it is to follow a set of robotic quidelines or steps.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats the big reason why I have gotten away from Parelli - I was starting to depend on them.. 

If im going to do any of this stuff Im not ordering the Dvds or what not.. im looking at what I see and using my own common sense to acheive the same thing.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

That was an awful lot of poo-poo. She could have at least put on a pair of jeans. 

Any horse can be taught to follow you, or to come to you. It's called a "heel" and a "come." Sound familiar? If you can teach it to a dog, you can teach it to a horse.

I can go out in my pasture, get my girls attention, and then run away. She'll come trotting after me. Because she knows she'll get lots of attention, scratches, treats, and some good pampering.

Just go out and play with her if you want to do some cute tricks. Be safe, and use your common sense. You'll be fine. =]


----------



## Dancincowgirl (Feb 26, 2013)

You are doing a *great* job. This is work that cannot be understood to those unfamiliar with it by a video alone - thus all the blind criticism. Don't listen to those quick to judge and stay on your path. I have been studying liberty horse training with Robin Gates Liberty Horse Training with Robin Gates (she worked with Carolyn Resnick for 30 years) for the past three years and it has changed everything for me with my herd of horses - horses that are highly trained to be teachers for all ages and abilities and winners in the show ring. It's fun work for them and it takes a very long time to master - in fact I will always be learning as a lifetime horsewoman. It includes 'putting in your time' which, you obviously have. Also includes self-introspection, reading, studying, meditating in the herd, experimenting, being courageous to go against what I have been taught and thought worked. The work demands that I let go of some of the techniques taught by masters I have studied with for over 30 years. With this work, all at liberty, a horse can say "no". They connect because we get them into a 'seeking mode'. It's not woo-woo. It's cutting edge and it's the most intelligent, humane work I have done to understand how to truly communicate and connect with horses using my own intelligence and energy. And it's not for the weak at heart or for "followers" or for anybody out to 'prove' something to a horse or looking for a 'quick fix'. I am a horse educator, horse trainer, breeder, competitor and illustrator/writer for AQHA Journal and Americas Horse magazine (since 1997). Keep practicing, playing and discovering. Enjoy. If you want to find a group of people who understand you and dedication to being on 'the cutting edge' in truly communicating with horses, the way that they understand, go to Horse Training with the Carolyn Resnick Horsemanship Blog. GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't worry about developing a "bond", it just takes time. When you start dating someone you don't go "OMG, we're not madly in love" after the second date, do you? The relationship you develop with your horse is the same way, it's built on shared experiences and mutually earned trust.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Three year old thread, guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Read her book Naked Liberty. Some of the above posts I have seen are purely shameful. She went out with wild horses, and managed to become one of the herd, and eventually rode the lead mare. She knows what she is doing, NATURALLY. I have nothing against parelli, i used to train with their methods. But please, open your mind before your mouth. Read the book.


----------



## Dancincowgirl (Feb 26, 2013)

riccil0ve said:


> Three year old thread, guys.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dancincowgirl (Feb 26, 2013)

So what? The poor gal got some pretty rude responses and deserves another chance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Dancincowgirl said:


> So what? The poor gal got some pretty rude responses and deserves another chance.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The "poor gal" doesn't post here anymore, I haven't seen her on in ages. And it has nothing to do with "chances," it has to do with not dragging up old threads when there are plenty of newer ones to discuss. The situation HAF had been talking about, what people on this thread were talking to her about, is no longer relevant. Talk about "Waterhole Rituals" all you want, but I would suggest starting a new thread so people aren't reading the first post and responding to that, because as I said, it's not relevant.


----------



## Dancincowgirl (Feb 26, 2013)

riccil0ve said:


> The "poor gal" doesn't post here anymore, I haven't seen her on in ages. And it has nothing to do with "chances," it has to do with not dragging up old threads when there are plenty of newer ones to discuss. The situation HAF had been talking about, what people on this thread were talking to her about, is no longer relevant. Talk about "Waterhole Rituals" all you want, but I would suggest starting a new thread so people aren't reading the first post and responding to that, because as I said, it's not relevant.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I am still around.. looking back at my posts way back when makes me laugh but deffinately start a new thread!  

I never really attempted the rituals... its hard to do those types of things with out guidence I guess. I just ride and 'use' my horses and do general ground work with some parelli 7 games and both my horses and I have a great bond.  

Everyone gets that bond different ways. Ive learned that a lot of what you see in NH is trained. No matter what way you look at it .. its trained.


----------



## Dancincowgirl (Feb 26, 2013)

This came in a Google search with no date. i read and was appalled. No wonder she stopped coming! In my world horse forums accept varied disciplines and learn from one-another welcoming diversity of thought with curiosity and with open minds and hearts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dancincowgirl (Feb 26, 2013)

HorsesAreForever said:


> I am still around.. looking back at my posts way back when makes me laugh but deffinately start a new thread!
> 
> I never really attempted the rituals... its hard to do those types of things with out guidence I guess. I just ride and 'use' my horses and do general ground work with some parelli 7 games and both my horses and I have a great bond.
> 
> Everyone gets that bond different ways. Ive learned that a lot of what you see in NH is trained. No matter what way you look at it .. its trained.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dancincowgirl (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool that you got the responses and are still around! I agree...there many ways to create a bond and train. Depends on what your goals are. If you or others want to learn more I'd agree to read "Naked Liberty", order a tapes learn more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dancincowgirl (Feb 26, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> I am still around.. looking back at my posts way back when makes me laugh but deffinately start a new thread!
> 
> I never really attempted the rituals... its hard to do those types of things with out guidence I guess. I just ride and 'use' my horses and do general ground work with some parelli 7 games and both my horses and I have a great bond.
> 
> Everyone gets that bond different ways. Ive learned that a lot of what you see in NH is trained. No matter what way you look at it .. its trained.


Good to see you, HAF! I know what you mean, some of my old posts I don't care to read, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horsesareforever, my one horse arrived terrified of everything. 30 days spent grooming him didn't do a thing to help him relax. He was difficult to catch and difficult to halter. Once haltered he was compliant but absolutely no trust and ready to jump out of his skin in a heartbeat. He had some Parelli clinic experience and it took a stack of pics to see what was really going on with this horse. What I was blind to in the pasture I saw vividly in the pics. He was zoning out, mentally retreating and scaring the crap out of himself when here turned to reality. A horse such as this was totally foreign to me. With nowhere to turn I began searching the internet for clues as to his behaviour, which lead me to the waterhole rituals. Why not give it a try. I did and progress was slow as some days we'd have to review what we'd done as he wasn't ready to progress. More than anything he was teaching me to live in the moment, not think of yesterday nor have any plans for the time with him. Just let it happen. Caroly often speaks of having a new horse in your pasture and she was bang on. It happened one evening. I'd been scratching bug bitten areas and for the first time he began to enjoy it, just a very little. As my arms were getting tired I moved to rub his nostrils. His head began bobbing which caused me to back up a few steps, simultaneously he started working his jaw and blinking. When that stopped he shook like a dog and I witnessed the negative energy leaving his body. It looked like heat waves rising off the hood of a car. When he stopped shaking he was relaxed. Joy overtook me and I ran forward and threw my arms around his neck and he was ok with that. I now had a new horse. After this he went a full month without zoning out, did it the once and that was the end of it.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Its good to see you too Ricci.  Hoping to stay around and try and re-build from friendships here.. if I haven't burned to many bridges  

Saddlebag I'm super happy to hear that these methods worked for you! Thats a nice story you shared with us. Some things work better then others for people. 

Im open minded with different methods. I love to learn about different techniques. Im pretty content with how my horses interact with me.. no, they dont come running to me but they acknowledge me when I walk up to their paddock.. they meet me at the gate.. and most importantly they are happy to do their so called 'job' In return they get loved on, treats and lots of kisses .. they seem happy with that.


----------

